# Suggestions for Light-Coloured Sand



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

I am starting a new freshwater tank and would like some suggestions for some brands of light-coloured (white/tan) sand and also where to find them. I'm hoping for a heavier sand that won't be disturbed too easily during maintenance. Thanks!!


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Pool filter sand! Canadian Tire, Home Hardware, any pool/jacuzzi supply store 

Edit - you might have to order it in from CT/HH but they do have it.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

sand for sand blasting from Lordco, I think it's about $12 for a 50 pound bag.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Shrimpette said:


> Pool filter sand! Canadian Tire, Home Hardware, any pool/jacuzzi supply store
> 
> Edit - you might have to order it in from CT/HH but they do have it.


I second this!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a couple of 5 gallon buckets of used sand at home. The buckets are basically full so they are super heavy. Caribsea Torpedo Beach and Crystal River sand. CaribSea Super Naturals

The sand is great as its not quite as fine as play sand and won't drift around too much...also looks very natural. Super expensive when you have to buy it but cheap as I just want to get rid of it....$20 per bucket. PM me for details.


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

I use pool filter sand from Canadian tire and I love it . Not as cheap as some other options out there, but great quality - round and uniform. The brand is Fairmount minerals and it's called aquaquartz pool filter sand. Barely even needs rinsing which is always a plus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions everybody! I will definitely look in to pool filter sand. Also thanks for the offer Tony, I'll let you know when I decide.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

battmanh said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions everybody! I will definitely look in to pool filter sand. Also thanks for the offer Tony, I'll let you know when I decide.


Sure no problem. Wife will be glad to see it gone. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

One of our members has some good sand for sale
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fs-75lbs-caribsea-aragonite-sand-35-a-155049/


----------



## dylansievert (Nov 29, 2015)

call curtis at 778-986-6261 he has great tan coloured sand and we love it


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like this is a bit late but I've always used pool filter sand from Langley By-Water.. cheap and looks great.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I have can tire pool filter sans mixed with a little landscape sand....very natural. I like the look of straight pool filter sand too. I have 1 inch capping a layer of fluorite and fluval soil. I am happy with it. Funny, years ago, I remember reading not to use sand as had sharp edges....maybe that was a certain type of sand.


----------

